# NC_FLLST.DAT  — What to do with it in LR



## clee01l (May 30, 2019)

The camera card folder that holds my Nikon Z7 RAW files also contain a file named NC_FLLST.DAT.   This file appears to be some sort of index of the contents in the  folder on the card.   It does not seem to be of any end user value and being binary, isn't even human readable.  Every time I import RAW files, LR pops up a warning/error message about the file.   Is there a way to get LR to ignore the file or by some means not have too deal with the warning/error message every time I import from my camera?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 31, 2019)

Hmmmm. Not that I can think of. Nikon probably forgot to make it invisible. I wonder whether making the file invisible through Terminal would mess anything up.


----------

